# D4 MMS numbers



## tbrymer (Mar 17, 2011)

My friend ordered a couple of D4s, one a 17.5 and the other a 13.5. I put it on my MMS and the numbers seemed low. Even compared to "ROAR" approved novaks and thunderpower stators. 

Who else has some D4 stators and what kind of numbers are you seeing? How do they compare to you other motors? Not the D3.5 though.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

tbrymer said:


> My friend ordered a couple of D4s, one a 17.5 and the other a 13.5. I put it on my MMS and the numbers seemed low. Even compared to "ROAR" approved novaks and thunderpower stators.
> 
> Who else has some D4 stators and what kind of numbers are you seeing? How do they compare to you other motors? Not the D3.5 though.


The D4s are not going to be better then there counter part D3.5s.
Most guys are seeing numbers compare to or lower then the Novak motors.


----------



## tbrymer (Mar 17, 2011)

*D4 numbers*

Yeah, I realize that the numbers are going to be worse than D3.5s. But being worse than all the other motors we've tested is pretty bad. 

My friend said that he talked to one of the team drivers and that they said their initial motors were not that good either. 

We should have a "certified" stator next week some time to test and see how it compares. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting to see that these motors have not been ROAR Executive committee approved yet. The typical last step to legality. I wonder why?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

On my MMS using a 2 pole check I checked some D4's :

D4 = 23.4
D4 = 23.2

I checked some Team Scream 17.5's the same way :

TSR = 21.6
TSR = 21.8

When I use a 1 pole check they were closer, but the TSR was still lower.


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Interesting to see that these motors have not been ROAR Executive committee approved yet. The typical last step to legality. I wonder why?


perhaps the same reason the TSR hasn't been either?
The D4 does show it's approved on the main approval list


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I hadn't seen that on the TSR, but you are right Rick. I have put the question to a ROAR board member. I have been told in the past that it need to have that approval to be legal at one of their events. They have the paved on road nationals coming up.


----------

